# Sticky  Bling Flake POP Paints and Pearls



## LayItLow

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



*Click to visit http://stores.ebay.com/egraffix*​


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## down79

made a order 4 days ago ,anxious to get it. great price


----------



## down79

got my flake ............ very happy :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## supercoolguy

any pics of it used on a car???


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Apr 10 2009, 07:45 PM~13541927
> *any pics of it used on a car???
> *


x2


----------



## NIMSTER64

x3


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## supercoolguy

:dunno:


----------



## Canada

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Apr 10 2009, 08:45 PM~13541927
> *any pics of it used on a car???
> *


x3?


----------



## THE509PIMP

x4?


----------



## KAKALAK

x5 :dunno:


----------



## 83caddyhopper

damn, thought about ordering some but seems as if no one has used it, or has and its not any good...hmmmm..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Jan 29 2010, 06:15 PM~16453389
> *damn, thought about ordering some but seems as if no one has used it, or has and its not any good...hmmmm..
> *


I just ordered some, it has been shipped and am anxious to see it :happysad: :wow:


----------



## 83caddyhopper

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 24 2010, 07:30 PM~16713879
> *I just ordered some, it has been shipped and am anxious to see it :happysad:  :wow:
> *


have you got your flake yet......


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Apr 22 2010, 12:44 AM~17266425
> *have you got your flake yet......
> *


oh yeah like a couple days after I ordered


----------



## E-Dizzle

uffin:


----------



## Junior LOC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

LayItLow said:


> Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> 
> *Click to visit http://stores.ebay.com/egraffix*​


Sorry, this store does not exist.

To find items, Browse all stores.
Interested in selling? Open your own eBay store .


----------



## Juiced only

This must be Spam:facepalm:


----------



## djart81

It must not have been that good....


----------

